# Everyone’s choice for Cold Air Intake?



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I am getting ready to order my CAI. What is everyone’s choice? K&N, AEM, Lingenfelter, Volant, Etc. Still trying to make the decision. I like the AEM, but looking for advice.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We use the K&N CAI. Fits like a glove and never have had a problem.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

The Lingenfelter CAI has been nothing but good to me, Id go with it " more air, more power"


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

GTO6, I have a question. How does the Lingenfelter look and install? Is it just the filter cone and airbox or is it the entire run of piping also?


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

PM sent BLACK SHEEP


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there any PROOF that a CAI actualy adds HP? I know everyone says they can feel a difference. But I would make myself feel a difference too if I droped 300 bucks into my car. I am not saying that a CAI does not add horse power I just want someone to give me a link that's tested it without having anything to gain by prooving it a power adder.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I have asked the same question and get no response. There has been a series of posts from a gentelman from Grand Rapids Mi. that has done extensive testing in the real world with thermal couples and instruments. He has built his own as a result. 
I don't see kow running an uninsulated aluminum pipe through a hot engine compartment is going to keep any air cool but then again I have not spent any of my money on a CAI.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked at the same issues.
I was going to get the Lingenfelter but mine is a 2004 GTO.
I could not justify the 2004 being $369.95 and the 2005-6 $239.95.
I asked for an explanation but they never answed my e-mail.

I went with the 63 series K&N FIPK
It feels more resposive but I have no real data. Sounds mean.
It turned cold here the very day I installed the FIPK so there was definatly HP gain after the install.

Volant makes a true cold air box for the GTO
http://www.racepages.com/brand/volant.html.

I pondered this but I have a true ram air hood that dumps air right where the stock air box was, the K&N is open there. I do not know about the new ram hoods.
The installation was easy, and the K&N looks clean and professional.

I modified my own box out of theres.
Only thing I did to the K&N was cover the inside and outside of the metal box with 2000 degree adhesive backed heat shield closing the hole left into the engine bay, applied it under the hood in a 2' square cutting out for the air opening and applied a 6" strip on the tube where it is faces the engine.
Checked clearance with play-doh..yea play doh. Shut the hood on a ball of it to check clearance. Almost squeezed it in 1/2...perfect.
So far I have not checked temps but the black intake hose was quite warm to the touch after a run before and now its not nearly as warm.
Can't really tell if my adds added HP but my brain thinks it did.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I am thinking about making my own out of pvc pluming parts, I can justify spending 350-400 on a bent oh preformed beace of pipe with a cople holes drilled into it I belive it it is total bs imo Plus alumin has such a high heat transfer that it would be a serious proublem Plus using pvc it would up t 20 bucks depnding on how a route and up 30 using steel or alumn 40 much harder and you have to get it bent by a muffler shop for about 20 bucks unless you have a tube bender or a welder to do it that way.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

K&N is reinforced plastic.
Mouting bracket from tube plenum to existing free threads in the head.
Nice strudy rubber lined steel box with engineered bracket system to work with existing threads.
High filtration high volume indution.
Reusable filter element.
Engineered for electronics to fit right on.
Guranteed HP increase, one million mile warranty, 30 years designing intakes.
SEMA, PWR awards.
EPA Legal.
http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT3002/GTUNDER/K&N+FIPK+Intake+System+-+GTO.html
254.99 here

More than anything it keeps a beautiful engine looking good...in my opinion better.

You have a $30,000+- car, you are going to worry $300 and put sch 40 heat bent PVC on.

*Please don't do it. Leave it stock.* The HP gain is not worth possibly destroying your engine not to mention the looks.

I am electricain...PVC only comes in certain sizes..comes in white and electrical grey. Ugly MFG writing all down it. I bend large PVC often, then I bury it... 

last but not least melting point 176 degrees...30C
not real sure the effects of melted pvc into a manifold, head and cylinder.
*Do not do it.*

My 2 cents
Michael


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I am not going to heat bend it I am going to peace it toghter I saw some in black and blue at ace I was going to use an K&N filter any way I was not going to run it open I was going to use same diamter K&N use for the cai too mouting it will not be an issue.

Excuse me not pvc ABS


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I have seen it a Few Times @ CarLot shows works really good no heat issues what so ever. also good for car whome of which they make no easily findable cai.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Im one of the oddballs..........but I like the C.A.I. (cold air inductions) air box. Its cool as hell looking, and it does keep the iat down. Dont know if it adds hp, but who cares. We spend $900.00+ on headers, upwards of $6-900.00 on cam packages, $250 on pulleys, $1,000-5,000 on heads..........whats a couple hundred bucks more, huh? :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I did not 

250 on exhast cutouts and thats it


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

*Fact*

The reason for cold air is simple. Colder air is denser than warmer air and will thus expand more when it is heated up. This causes a greater "explosion" in your engine resulting in more power. 

I can't find an unbiased chart for cold air intakes. I doubt they make enough difference to chart. Just fun and that is what these cars are for...excitement.

Just for fun a supercharged top fueler burning nitro methane is 8.9 liters and produces around 6000HP. Life span 15 seconds or so.
Nascar motors 5.87 liters, 750 hp+-not fuel injected, not an aluminum block...500 miles+-


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't someone with a scan tool (predator) measure the intake temps with the Volant, K&N, LPE etc to see which one actually gets the cold air?
No dyno BS, street temps with the hood closed at speed.
:agree


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree in large part with ROUTE 66. If a person wants to spend the money because they like the looks of the item thay are buying then they should by all means do so. If there is a generally false expectation that they are getting something more than an appearence improvementwith a CAI then I think a person is being deluded. Therefor, Blacksheep, buy the one you think looks the best and enjoy it.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

In most cars, the stock air filter provides all the air a stock engine needs, and am pretty sure the big filter on the GTO is the same way. So why put a 'racing' filter that flows more air, but it's not needed? And as you know, bigger holes means more dirt (no free lunch gentlemen), and I don't want more dirt in my engine for a negligible to no HP increase. I'm sure nobody here is going to argue the marketing crap K&N puts out that their filters flow more air and filter better, but if somebody thinks so, just make a test yourself with a cheap shopvac blowing dust thru a K&N and stock filter with a damp white paper towel on the back, and which one filters better will be immediately obvious.

Both CAI and catbacks should be done strictly for the sound IMO; anybody who thinks it's 'investing in HP gains' is kidding himself. The only problem with CAI is the extra dirt in the engine; not a compromise I'm willing to take, but as with any miods, to each his own. Good day people.
JC


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't know about the volant or lpe, but the K&N website has dyno charts for every car and truck imaginable with and without their FIPK cai or the air charger cai. The FIPK (fuel injection performance kit) is 50 state legal. The 63 series air charger is illegal in California and in all cities where you have to pass an emitions test. In fact, it says "for offroad and racing use only" right on the side of the box. 

I live on the gulf coast in Alabama and do not have to worry about such tests therefore i opted for the air charger. There are no "big holes" to worry about dirtying up internal engine components as some have said on this thread, just a big ass 3D cone shaped filter as opposed to the puny pathetic stock cleanex box that comes with our cars. K&N's dyno results show a 14hp increase over the stock air filter for both the FIPK and the Air Charger, however, the Air Charger provides much more torque (talked to a guy from K&N on the phone and had the differences explained to me). 

For those misguides souls out there that do not believe the CAI's do any good and are just there for good looks, call Lingenfelter (I did) and ask them. They will tell you that the stock CAI is like the LS2 trying to breathe through a piece of carpet (their exact words). And who are any of us to question the Gods at Lingenfelter. 

I liked mine so much I bought another 63 series Air Charger for my girlfriend's '05 Colorado. Got a 19hp increase on her outfit and it sounds mean as hell considering it's a 5 cylinder. I'm talking fast and furious rice rocket from hell sound. It's almost too loud for her but it gives me the goose bumps. Best $240 bucks per vehicle I've ever spent. The people have spoken...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Mustangs are better than GTOs in every way. Don't believe me? Call Ford and they will tell you so. They wouldn't tell you something they are selling performs marginally.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the engineers that came up with the factory air intake might have known what they were doing. If it added anything why wouldn't it just come stock? I think an aftermarket CAI just might be worse for your engine than the design taylored for your vehical. And another thing is, I can get a decent 
N02 setup for my goat for like 500 bucks! And thats is going to add a little more than a CLAIMED 10 hp.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Just to clarify my "big Hole" statement quoted here.

The hole in the heat shield is larger then the intake tube.
It leaves a gap around the tube to the engine bay. 
Allows more air to be drawn from the engine bay...then filtered.
NO GAP in the air intake assemby.
What I did to MY car was exactly what I wanted. To utilize the Ram air hood, isolate the engine bay heat some

Yep the 63 series is not legal on emission contolled vehicles. K&N covering there butt.

More air, hotter burn....?? 
N2O even better at forcing another oxygen molecule in with cooling.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I think the engineers that came up with the factory air intake might have known what.


 
One Word 

 Price


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I would be willing to bet that if an automobile maker produced an intake identical to a K&N or Lingenfelter and fitted it to all there vehicals, the price of it would not differ from todays stock intakes much at all.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drive by noise regulations, the stock intake is baffled to reduce noise, seriously. There are regulations on how much noise a car can make, that is why some cars have very odd attachments to the intake tubes.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

242379 said:


> Drive by noise regulations, the stock intake is baffled to reduce noise, seriously. There are regulations on how much noise a car can make, that is why some cars have very odd attachments to the intake tubes.


:agree


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Well?*

Which CAI gets the most cold air and the least engine heat?
By appearance the volant gets my vote, the others appear to be radiator vacuums sucking up heat.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

242379 said:


> Drive by noise regulations, the stock intake is baffled to reduce noise, seriously. There are regulations on how much noise a car can make, that is why some cars have very odd attachments to the intake tubes.



That would explain why my girlfriend's '05 colorado now sounds like a screeching banchi from hell at full throttle with her 63 series k&n aircharger mod, lol. Thanks for the info. Didn't know that. Weird how it doesn't have the same effect on the goat, don't get me wrong, sounds like a vacuum cleaner on horse steroids at full throttle, but not like the truck sounds.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked at my old find anything for a car site; rockauto.com; and looked for the OEM intake. NA

I'm betting if you called Pontaic and asked for the air box, plenum tube and the air deflector it would cost more $$$ than any of the aftermarket suppliers. 

It is actually a nice design and I agree that it draws all the air needed for the stock engine.
Add performace cam, supercharger, high flow intake, high flow heads, headers, larger injectors etc etc etc and best to improve on the intake abilties over the stock.
Its a good first mod.

If not for the true ram air that was on when I bought my car. I would have bought the Volant Cold Air Intake System or stayed with stock until I did a mod requiring more air.


----------

